# Small good miter saw?



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

what's a good small, light, tough miter saw, i've got all the big boys, get tired of hauling them up stairs to do some base or other small trim, i've seen a little kobalt and hitachi, other then that i don't know about any others, i think this has been talked about before, but never paid attention to the thread cause i wasn't in the market


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

catfish/carpent said:


> what's a good small, light, tough miter saw, i've got all the big boys, get tired of hauling them up stairs to do some base or other small trim, i've seen a little kobalt and hitachi, other then that i don't know about any others, i think this has been talked about before, but never paid attention to the thread cause i wasn't in the market


I've got a Hitachi 8 1/4" compound miter saw it's been with me for at least 12 years and still in good order. it's a tough saw. I don't know about the newer ones tho.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

do you want a slide or a non slide?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have used the Craftsman 7 1/4 for small trim work. It was a co-workers. its the same as the Kobalt. I liked it for what it what...in fact I am thinking about getting the Kobalt.... They are not as nice as the hitachi or prob not as nice as the DeWalt 8.25 saws, but for the price and what I want to use it for, they are plenty fine.










Snagged a photo when I walked by...


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

well not really sure if i want a slider or non, yet, haven't seen a whole lot of options on the smaller ones, that's what i'm asking around for


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This is our little dude..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

For the money this is good stuff..


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Makita LS-0714 slider.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Got the ls0714 great saw


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

See if you can find one of the older Delta 8 1/4" saws. I use one for interior work and it cuts through a solid 5" of material (width), and 2' thick stock. Super light,nice and accurate...BUT, only a single bevel.

Not mine in the pic, but I have the same one.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xlTlLYrqvvA/S3nTtsh8oHI/AAAAAAAABBI/EJ7hVbVDvrk/s1600/delta8-04.jpg


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

asevereid said:


> See if you can find one of the older Delta 8 1/4" saws. I use one for interior work and it cuts through a solid 5" of material (width), and 2' thick stock. Super light,nice and accurate...BUT, only a single bevel.
> 
> Not mine in the pic, but I have the same one.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xlTlLYrqvvA/S3nTtsh8oHI/AAAAAAAABBI/EJ7hVbVDvrk/s1600/delta8-04.jpg


I remember that saw, Its sweet, now if I can just remember what I did with it or who I lent it too


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

Personally I am eyeballing the new Bosch CM12 for a light duty pack around saw.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a makita ls1040 that's pretty light and compact:thumbsup:

Wow! I just checked and they still sell it... mine has to be nearly 20 yrs old


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I also have the craftsman 7 1/4 slider. Display model 70$ not bad for the money. Makes a decent spare


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

hamburglar said:


> Personally I am eyeballing the new Bosch CM12 for a light duty pack around saw.


That thing looks like a total POS, I would be willing to bet the side extensions don't sit flush with the turn table b/c of how wide they are and the cantilever they have. Bosch is going in the wrong direction IMO. They don't have a suitable replacement for the 4212 and their only decent new miter saw is too heavy to move around.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

We had the craftsman 7 1/4. Decent saw. Seemed like everytime I used it we had that one piece we needed a slider for.

Got the mak slider mentioned above. Love it.

Andy


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> That thing looks like a total POS, I would be willing to bet the side extensions don't sit flush with the turn table b/c of how wide they are and the cantilever they have. Bosch is going in the wrong direction IMO. They don't have a suitable replacement for the 4212 and their only decent new miter saw is too heavy to move around.


im thinking the same thing,, i have the 4212L.. my only beef is the weight of it


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the 10" Hitachi non sliding. It does tilt one way to the left.
I like it for small casing, base and shoe. Tough but lightweight.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Buckeye Don said:


> Can't go wrong with the 10" Hitachi non sliding. It does tilt one way to the left.
> I like it for small casing, base and shoe. Tough but lightweight.


I currently have one. Lightweight, easy to tote around. Does about 75% of my repair work. I have a couple of DW 12's and a DW stand. Too heavy and don't need for but a few jobs or so. 

Check these folks out too.
http://bigskytool.com/Miter_Saws___c375.aspx


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Buckeye Don said:


> Can't go wrong with the 10" Hitachi non sliding. It does tilt one way to the left.
> I like it for small casing, base and shoe. Tough but lightweight.


I know a handrail sub, he has two Hitachi saws, the 10" non slide and the 12" slide. Hates the 12", loves the 10".


----------

